# I have a question...



## Aysling SilverFox (Jul 8, 2009)

So, I was listening to some music, and I have a question for you furs... 

Which came first: the music or the misery?


----------



## Kaamos (Jul 8, 2009)

The music.


----------



## ThisisGabe (Jul 10, 2009)

The misery never came... was it supposed to? I enjoy making music!


----------



## Alex Cross (Jul 10, 2009)

The music. Misery never inspires me to write songs.


----------

